# Dark poop



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dark poop?*

Pompadour made twice a very dark poop today :wacko: , it looks like it was because yesterday I fed him a bit of chicken liver and a small piece of beef heart.

So I guess the combo of heart and the liver were too rich for him? hwell:

So I gave him a chicken wing today, that would help him wit the poop right, also no more organs for a few days?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like a normal poo to me after a rich meal. I wouldn't worry so much about the color as long as it was solid.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Looks like a normal poo to me after a rich meal. I wouldn't worry so much about the color as long as it was solid.


Thank you for the help, the texture was normal but he did more poop than usual like half more hwell:


----------



## pufff (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks perfectly normal to me! My puppy is fed a lot of heart (I stick strictly to 80-10-10, weighing and recording everything I give him) and his are mostly like that. Mind you, this morning's poop contained a small black sock in addition......good roughage? By the way, he is the very picture of health!


----------

